

Joined Twitter. Followed 1,000 people. Got suspended. Doing better now - rrothman1

Not having used Twitter before, I thought I’d give it a try to promote a new app that I’ve been working on called Lysterr.  A colleague said that I should look into one of those automated bots to get more followers.  I thought about it and figured that a similar result could be had by spending a few hours following people manually.  So, this is how I spend my entire Friday night.  Things were great and I quickly had 40, then 50 then 60 followers.  I went to sleep that night having followed over 1,000 and felt sort of weird about the whole experience.  I mean, I just followed anyone and everyone who showed up under suggestions.  The next morning, in addition to my inbox being blown up, I saw a message from Twitter saying that my account had been suspended.  This seemed odd since while setting up the Twitter account, the service prompted me to follow as many people as possible.  I get it though.  I was clearly overdoing it.  So, I clicked off their check boxes saying that I would be good from now on and was back in business within the hour.  I’m definitely going to respect their terms and conditions moving forward.  Besides, I spent my entire Saturday unfollowing the ‘interesting’ and somewhat questionable accounts I had followed the night before.   Now all is well and I feel like I can move on with life as a responsible Tweeter.<p>Thanks Twitter and sorry that I started off so aggressively.<p>If you are curious about our app and what we do, check us out at www.lysterr.com or follow us on Twitter @LysterrApp
======
sharemywin
wonder what the limit is? with out getting suspended.

~~~
rrothman1
Good question. My guess would be somewhere between 850-980 after setting up a
new account. I topped out around 1100 or so before getting suspended.

